# 2013 West Coast Regional Meet



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

2013 West Coast Garden Railways Regional Meet[/b]








June 28, 29 & 30[/b]








Portland, Oregon








Regional Meet Webpage











*The Rose City Garden Railway Society proudly invites you to visit the beautiful Pacific Northwest and see our layouts. *








Unlike Garden Railway Conventions and Trade Shows, the West Coast “Regional Meets” are focused on Self-Guided Tours of Open Houses. We provide our Visitors with a Tour Book, which include a daily schedule, maps, photos and descriptions of our layouts. 








These can be obtained through the mail or our on-line registration, and will be delivered by June 1st. There are no “Host hotels” or Tour buses. Under the Resources tab you will find links to the local Visitors Information sites in the Portland Metro area.


















*TOUR BOOK INFORMATION*








Books will go on sale February 1st with delivery by June 1st.








Early Bird Registration Feb 1 to May 1st $25 for Individual, Family or Group








After May 1st $35 for Individual, Family or Group








Includes Domestic US Mailing. Add $2.00 for Canada, $5 for Overseas








Optional Saturday Evening BBQ Banquet $25 per person, soft drinks included.











Late Registration Tour Books may be picked up at the Oregon Rail Heritage Center Thursday June 27th from 1 pm to 5 pm and Friday June 28th 9 am to 5 pm. 











The Registration Form is available in print and electronic format. Payment can be made by check or credit card using Paypal. There will be a $35 fee on returned checks.








http://www.rcgrs.com/2013 West Coast Garden Railways Regional Meet.pdfPRINT FORMAT REGISTRATION   ONLINE REGISTRATION











UPDATE January 2013








Friday June 28th 9 am to 5 pm 7 layouts on the West side including Tom Miller’s 1 1/2 inch outdoor and Fn3 Indoor (Miller closes at 4 pm) and the Oregon Rail Heritage Center (home of SP 4449). 











Saturday June 29th 9 am to 5 pm 8 layouts on the East side and Vancouver WA including Staver Locomotive. Two layouts have been featured in GR Magazine, and one layout that answers the question: How do you have a garden railroad with your houseboat? Saturday night BBQ at Staver Locomotive.











Sunday June 30th 9 am to 5 pm 8 layouts in the South Metro area, including The Underground Railroad, and Molalla Train park.


For Information contact:








RCGRS








17520 S. Holly Lane








Oregon City, OR 97045








503-451-5178








[email protected]


----------



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

I registered a few days ago. See you there!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

UPDATE! Regional meet has added a Pre-Tour day on Thursday, June 27th in Salem, Oregon, where three great Garden Railways will be open. Directions and Information will be mailed with the Tour Books. www.rcgrs.com


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

More news about the Regional Meet. The Silver Cloud Inn, near Staver Locomotive, is offering a discount for those attending the meet. If you are staying in Portland, you might want to check out this rate at a nice hotel. http://www.rcgrs.com/West%20Coast%2...202013.pdf


Plus*, * the tour book is being proof read at this time, before it goes to the printers. 56 pages, full color, with photos and maps of each stop on the Tour. 


Nick Kelsey
Meet Registrar


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Tour books mailed today, you should have them in a week, except for you UK and Swiss folks. BBQ reservations must be in June 16th. Latest information at www.rcgrs.com


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, we got our tour book the other day, and I'd just like to congratulate all who are responsible for putting it out! Not only are the directions clear (the most important part of a guidebook!), the photography and general production values are probably the BEST I've ever seen for a western Regional!

Looking forward to joining everybody in.. what is it.. five weeks and counting! 

P.S. Including an emergency "I'm REALLY lost" phone number was a stroke of genius.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, we had some really good people working on that book, the committee wanted something that would make a good souvenir and keep memories of the trip. Look forward to seeing everyone, I will be stationed at the Oregon Rail Heritage Center 
on Thursday from 1 to 5 pm and all day Friday and that number rings through to my cell phone if you are REALLY lost! Giving directions may be interesting given the amount of construction we will have in the metro area this summer. Nick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty much locked in to attending this year for the first time. Looking forward to it. Just curious about how many are staying at the Silver Cloud Inn?


----------

